# Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht



## Tomcat130179 (30. März 2016)

*Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Hallo,

Wie oben im Titel zu sehen , suche ich ein Mischpult womit man die Lautstärke vom PC (Systemsound) wie z.B. Firefox , Teamspeak , Skype , Vlc oder Games regeln kann . 
Windows bietet ja die Möglichkeit den Sound der einzelen Programme über den Lautstärkemixer zu regeln , was ich aber nicht möchte ich eill nicht jedes mal aus nem Game oder sonstiges raustabben müssen umd die Lautstärke anzupassen .

Ich hab keine Ahnung was oder ob es da Möglichkeiten gibt das umzusetzen ... 

würde mich freuen wenn mir da mal jemand helfen könnte .

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

So was wäre mir nicht bekannt, da die Lautstärke ja das jeweilige Programm "intern" regelt - da müsste das Tool irgendwie auf das Programm zugreifen können ^^  

Mein Tipp wäre: wenn du spielst, dann genieß es und lass maximal EIN Tool laufen, über das man dich kontaktieren könnte  


aber vlt gibt es ja doch was...?


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Softwareseitig hat man 2 Möglichkeiten: Windoofs-eigener Mixer und die jeweiligen Programme (Spiele, Videoplayer, Kommunikationssoftware) einzeln einstellen.
Willste sie "on the fly" mit einem Mischpult bedienen, musst du dich a) nur mit Software zufrieden geben die einen auswählbaren Audiooutput bietet und b) für jeden Kack ne eigene Soundkarte einbauen, das ganze dann über ein entsprechend großes 12 oder 24Kanäle Mischpult regeln. Viel Spaß.

Einfacher: mehrere Monitore, die Spiele alle im Borderless Windowed Mode laufen lassen, da dauert das raustabben so gut wie nix.


----------



## Tomcat130179 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Vielen dank erstmal für die Tips , und die mehren Monitore hab ich arbeite mit drei Bildschirmen was vieles schon mal einfacher macht . Das ich das alles über den Windows Lautstärkemixer machen kann ist mir bewusst ich habs nur halt lieber wenn ich das mit nem Schieberegler oder Drehknopf machen kann .
Ich habs aber geahnt das ich für jedes Programm oder Tool eine eigene Soundkarte einbauen muss was ich eigentlich verhindern wollte .


----------



## cryon1c (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Geht net anders. Professionelle Audiosoftware hat eingebaute Mischpult-Funktionen, die man über Midi-Controller steuern kann (DAW oder DJ-Software wie Traktor Pro), Windows bietet einem diese Optionen nicht. Und auch Fremdsoftware gibts dafür nicht, denn diese Funktionen sind so nicht vorgesehen.
Man kann sich höchstens Multimedia-Tasten auf der Tastatur anschaffen, mit einem guten Volumeregler aus Metall - das macht das Leben etwas angenehmer.
Als DJ & DAW-Freund vermisse ich so einige Funktionen, vor allem weil die kleinen Controller mittlerweile nix kosten, wirklich klein und leicht sind und auch mit LED-feedback im dunkeln saugeil funktioneren. 
Dazu müsste aber erstmal eine gewisse Abteilung bei Windows komplett gefeuert werden, mit etwas Glück kriegt man dann in einigen Jahren was vernünftiges im Audiobereich hin 

Unter OSX ist das übrigens einfacher, da dort "core audio" eingesetzt wird, man kann damit nicht nur professionelle Anwendungen und Systemsounds "mischen" sondern ganz verrückte Sachen anstellen^^


----------



## CSOger (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Sowas vielleicht?

CheVolume, Liberate your Audio.


----------



## cryon1c (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult fÃ¼r PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*



CSOger schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht?
> 
> CheVolume, Liberate your Audio.



Das Ding ist nix anderes als der Windows Volume Mixer, kostet aber auch noch Geld und müllt den PC zu. Und soweit ich weiß, hat dieser keinen Hardwaresupport für so was wie Midicontroller.


----------



## Tomcat130179 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult fÃ¼r PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

ach man warum erweißt sich sowas nur als so schwierig . Hab jetzt mal ein wenig nachgelesen was die mehreren Soundkarten angeht ich find aber immer nur zwei Soundkarten gleichzeitig betreiben . Kann man denn überhaupt 3 oder mehr soundkarten gleichzeitig betreiben ???

oder gibt es eine Lautstärkemixer (wie auch immer ) Software die man mit Tasten oder Hotkeys verwenden kann ich meine jede Anwendung einzeln und nicht nur den Master ?


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult fÃ¼r PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*



Tomcat130179 schrieb:


> ach man warum erweißt sich sowas nur als so schwierig . Hab jetzt mal ein wenig nachgelesen was die mehreren Soundkarten angeht ich find aber immer nur zwei Soundkarten gleichzeitig betreiben . Kann man denn überhaupt 3 oder mehr soundkarten gleichzeitig betreiben ???


 Theoretisch ja, aber du musst dann halt immer wieder die eine oder andere aktivieren, BEVOR du ein Programm startest, weil normalerweise immer nur eine der Karten der aktuelle Standard für Windows ist. Wenn zB grad Karte1 aktiv ist als Windows-Standard und du Skype startest, dann läuft Skype über Karte1. Wenn du danach dann ein Spiel beginnst, was über Karte2 laufen soll, musst du zuerst Karte2 in der Systemsteuerung aktivieren und erst dann das Spiel starten. 

Ehrlich gesagt wäre es lächerlich, es so umständlich und teuer zu machen anstatt zu akzeptieren, dass man halt mal per Wegtabben kurz die Volume im jeweiligen Programm ändert FALLS die eine Volume denn überhaupt zu laut oder zu leise ist...  das kann ja nun auch nicht zig mal pro Tag vorkommen ^^


----------



## Tomcat130179 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult fÃ¼r PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

was ich gerade nicht ganz verstehe ist warum ist das umständlich die Lautstärke des PC mit Tasten Drehknöpfen oder ähnlichem bedienen zu wollen ich find das ehrlich gesagt unkomlizierter als z.B. aus nem Spiel zu tabben .
Pass auf ich versuche mal zu erklären was eigentlich mein Hauptproblem ist . Ich Streame auf Twitch habe Musik im Hintergrund am laufen und noch Mitspieler im TS . möchte aber jetzt mit den Leuten im Twitch Chat reden möchte aber nicht die Jungs im TS die ganze Zeit vollschwafeln , oder mir ist die musik zu Laut ich möchte sie leiser machen oder ich möchte mein Micro runterdrehen oder nur für Twitch sperren damit mich dann z.B. nur der Teamspeak hören kann oder ich möchte Effekte einspielen .

ich sehe so viele Streamer die alles das machen können also muss es doch irgend eine Lösung geben umd das umsetzen zu können .


----------



## Herbboy (31. März 2016)

*AW: Mischpult fÃ¼r PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*



Tomcat130179 schrieb:


> was ich gerade nicht ganz verstehe ist warum ist das umständlich die Lautstärke des PC mit Tasten Drehknöpfen oder ähnlichem bedienen zu wollen ich find das ehrlich gesagt unkomlizierter als z.B. aus nem Spiel zu tabben .


 Wenn du das vor dem Start eines Streams in Ruhe einrichtest und es Dir die Mühe wert ist, obwohl du am Ende vlt pro Stunde nur 1-2 mal die Volume anpassen "musst",  dann wäre das natürlich unkomplizierter, wenn du einfach nur ein Pult mit Reglern hättest. Aber selbst wenn du dir zHb 5 Soundkarten kaufst und dann noch ein Mischpult zum einzelnen verstellen: du müsstest halt immer vor dem Start des Programmes die Soundkarte erst auswählen, also Zeit in die Konfiguration investieren,  und ob du dann am Ende wirklich weniger "Arbeit" damit hast als wenn du einfach tabbst, das müsstest du Dir selber ausrechnen. 





> Pass auf ich versuche mal zu erklären was eigentlich mein Hauptproblem ist . Ich Streame auf Twitch habe Musik im Hintergrund am laufen und noch Mitspieler im TS . möchte aber jetzt mit den Leuten im Twitch Chat reden möchte aber nicht die Jungs im TS die ganze Zeit vollschwafeln , oder mir ist die musik zu Laut ich möchte sie leiser machen oder ich möchte mein Micro runterdrehen oder nur für Twitch sperren damit mich dann z.B. nur der Teamspeak hören kann oder ich möchte Effekte einspielen .
> 
> ich sehe so viele Streamer die alles das machen können also muss es doch irgend eine Lösung geben umd das umsetzen zu können .


 die Tabben halt kurz und stellen ein Programm leiser, das ist ja schließlich so oder so schnell gemacht, auch wenn es per Pult NOCH schneller wäre. Oder aber - wenn die den Ton GANZ abstellen: die haben zb ne Soundkarte mit nem Mic dran und dazu noch ein USB-Headset mit eigenem Mic, und für Twitch nutzen die das eine Mic, für TS das andere. Wenn die dann nur über Twitch "senden" wollen, wird am Mic für TS einfach der Mutebutton benutzt.  Und wenn die einfach nur den Spielesound leiser machen wollen, geht das ja sowieso ohne wegtabben. Alles also ganz simpel.  Oder auch Mic an Soundkarte, Mic am Headset und dann noch eine Webcam mit Mic. Da kannst du sogar über 3 Kanäle "senden" und recht schnell 2 von 3 Mics stummschalten.

Aber die Lautstärken nur anpassen, ein bisschen leiser, ein bisschen lauter: das geht eben nicht so einfach.  Außer eben mit mehreren Karten und Mischpult. Es gibt auch Soundkarte, die an sich zum Musikmachen&co gedacht sind und mehrere Ausgänge haben - VIELLEICHT könnte man da dann jedem Ausgang eine Anwendung zuweisen und das dann wiederum aufnahmen und nur das aufgenommene senden - wird aber am Ende sehr kompliziert, ich weiß nicht, ob man das hinkriegen kann. Die Karten sind ja an sich dafpr konzipiert, am Ende EIN endültiges Signal zu haben und nicht 3-4 Stück, die getrennt an 3-4 Programme weitergegeben werden sollen, die das dann wiederum ins Netz senden.


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Als streamer kann ich dir sagen: einiges geht, aber da musst du ordentlich Kohle hinlegen und dein ganzes Audioequipment auch analog haben.

Weiße wie die das machen? Einfaches, kleines Mischpult mit Phantomspeisung fürs Mikro. 
2 Soundkarten (1x Musik, 1x Windoofs/game/voice zusammen) die jeweils mit einem output die Signale ins Pult speisen und per line in dann wieder reinbekommen. Der eine Ausgang erhält alles abgemischt für den Livestream, der andere Ausgang enthält nur das Mikro und geht ins TS3 (oder ein anderes Voice-Programm). Kannst sogar nen dritten Eingang mit reinen Spielesounds organisieren, damit du für Youtube aufnehmen kannst, das Signal erfordert natürlich wieder einen getrennten line in. Und hören kann der Streamer übers Mischpult auch und zwar das was er will. 

Vorteile: alles per Hand steuerbar ohne raustabben. Mehr Audiohardware möglich da man nicht auf USB beschränkt ist.
Nachteile: Kabelsalat, Kosten (leider kann man dafür unter Windows nicht mal ein größeres AudioInterface einsetzen, was z.B. 6 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge hat, es wird jeweils nur einer unter WDM genutzt) und meist haben die Leute gar keine Ahnung was sie da machen, wozu das alles ist und wie es funktioniert. Das kann manchmal zu Problemen führen.


----------



## intel64gamer (2. April 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weiße wie die das machen? Einfaches, kleines Mischpult mit Phantomspeisung fürs Mikro.
> 2 Soundkarten (1x Musik, 1x Windoofs/game/voice zusammen) die jeweils mit einem output die Signale ins Pult speisen und per line in dann wieder reinbekommen. Der eine Ausgang erhält alles abgemischt für den Livestream, der andere Ausgang enthält nur das Mikro und geht ins TS3 (oder ein anderes Voice-Programm). Kannst sogar nen dritten Eingang mit reinen Spielesounds organisieren, damit du für Youtube aufnehmen kannst, das Signal erfordert natürlich wieder einen getrennten line in. Und hören kann der Streamer übers Mischpult auch und zwar das was er will..



Man muss nicht unbedingt alles mit analogem Kabelsalat lösen. Ich hab dafür ein Interface mit Adat und eingebautem Mixer. Damit kann ich 8 Kanäle (4x Stereo) beliebig zuweißen und hab weder Qualitätsverlust durch D/A + A/D Wandlung, noch einen Kabelsalat. Der Mixer vom Interface lässt sich dann via Midi oder Tablet-App steuern.

In der Software sieht das dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (3. April 2016)

*AW: Mischpult für PC Sound Wiedergabe gesucht*

Diese Lösung ist eher rar  Ich hab aus meinen DJ-Zeiten halt noch analoge Mischpulte usw da, es wäre doof die nicht zu nutzen.


----------

